
Koobface worm infects Twitter - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/71349/koobface-worm-infects-twitter
======
bcl
How does a Twitter account become 'infected'? From reading the article this
sounds like a Windows virus that has infected the user's computer and is using
their Twitter credentials to spread it to their followers. So technically the
account isn't infected, it has been compromised by the virus.

